# Fish oil how much do you really give?



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Alright Deb settle it once and for all! lol
we have talked about this many times and it always varies on who you ask. I have had vets and ppl at the raw food store tell me 1 pill (1,000)mg per 20lbs daily. I think that is too much but that is JMO not any real fact. I know that too much Vitamin A and D can cause problems and birth defects.
So I think your the perfect person to ask since you have so much nutrition experience. Thanks


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I know your not asking me but.........LOL


I give Zoe and Thor 2000mg per day and my shih tzu gets 1000mg a day. I also give the dogs vitamin E also..


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Not asking me either but ...... 
Dogs between 20 to 50 lbs 1,000 -2,000 mg
Under 20 lbs 500mg ...
50lbs -79 lbs 3,000mg and so forth ......

I can stand corrected tho when Deb gets here ...... but thats how I have been told


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Everyone is welcome to chime in! and those dosages are similar to what I have been told too. Since too much can be harmful I want to know I am not giving too much.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

When I feed Akasha in her stainless steel bowl - I only wash the bowl every morning -

I do between 1,000-2,000 mg of fish oil and mix it into her morning meal - oil is still left over for her nighty meal so I just mix the food around with a spoon and get the stuff coated in oil......I've heard that 1,000mg is good (better) but you can get away with 2,000mg as long as your dog exceeds the weight of 40pds or more - but honestly I'm not sure of the dosage (as long as your drenching the food lol)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

all of mine get one to two 1200 mgs 

one in the morning and one at night. soooo uhhh 1200-2400mg


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

1000mg SID


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*FISH OILS*

Fish oil dosage

-	0 - 30 lbs = (1) 500 mg
-	30 - 60 lbs = (1) 1000 mg
-	60- 100 lbs = (2) 2000 mg
-	100-150 lbs = (3) 3000 mg
-	150- up lbs = (4) 4000 mg

Humans dosages are the basically the same, I take 3 daily

Good Effects of Fish Oil (Omega 3s)
-	Heart
-	Joints
-	Cholesteral
-	Nervous system
-	Hair / Skin

Side Effects of to much Fish Oil 
-	Thinning of blood
-	Loss of blood Clotting
-	Very Low Blood Pressure
-	Allergic reaction
-	Abdominal Discomfort (loose or runny stool)
-	Very Oily Skin / Hair
-	Fishy Burps

Remember at least this is what I was taught everything has balance so do the good things for our bodies ..

Ms Lisa did I answer your question darling ???

Ronnie you were pretty well on ... GOOD JOB


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY thanks!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Fish oil dosage
> 
> -	0 - 30 lbs = (1) 500 mg
> -	30 - 60 lbs = (1) 1000 mg
> ...


awesome. i hit it right on the nose!!!!!! :woof:


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Are these human fish oil pills or pills for dogs?

Do you feed the pill whole or crack it in the food?

I would like to start Enzo on fish oil but I just want to make sure Im giving him the right kind and also the right way


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can buy fish oil cheap in pill form. Just look at how many MG are in each pill, yes they are the ones for humans. Some dogs do not like the fish pills and you have to pop them, all of my dogs think they are great treats and eat them they way they are.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> You can buy fish oil cheap in pill form. Just look at how many MG are in each pill, yes they are the ones for humans. Some dogs do not like the fish pills and you have to pop them, all of my dogs think they are great treats and eat them they way they are.


Thank You!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I give Chino one Alaskan Salmon Oil pill (1200mg) daily!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Fish oil dosage
> 
> -	0 - 30 lbs = (1) 500 mg
> -	30 - 60 lbs = (1) 1000 mg
> ...


oh ok awesome I was gonna start giving czar some fish oil...I take it myself..Great post


----------

